
The Key to Building Great Engineering Teams (Hint: It's Not Productivity) - zsolt777
http://devcareermastery.com/the-key-to-building-great-software-engineering-teams-hint-its-not-productivity/
======
MrTonyD
This article seems half-great and half-lame. A couple of great aspects are
distinguishing between productivity vs. value, and recognizing the "flow"
aspect to creative work. A couple of the lame aspects are thinking that every
team must be supportive (the teams where we have created world-changing
software were almost devoid of social skills) and thinking that defensive
barriers are inappropriate in this "winner takes all" business environment
with its associated values. In short, I hope never to work for the fellow who
wrote this article - he seems to be trying to mold developers to fit into his
somewhat arbitrary value system.

